# a tribute to the pug uglies



## SarahC

We get a bit heated on here at times over what makes a beautiful mouse.Of course it really is in the eye of the beholder but lets share a few pics of the not so pretty.This buck is the start of my longhaired project.There are none around that match the standard but you've got to start some where.Adult when I got him so I missed the attractive fluffy stage,he's always reminded me of an axminster carpet .I can't see any redeeming physical features .


----------



## Matt Haslam

is he a tad overweight too?


----------



## Matt Haslam

oh and sarah i have a even more visually challenged mouse than that, its still a baby but already you can tell how 'different' it will be.


----------



## SarahC

No he's not chubby,it's the axminster effect.No longer long haired but with an extremely thick coat that gives a portly appearance.How very dare you Look forward to viewing your pugly one.


----------



## Matt Haslam

yeah yeah, next you'll be saying he's just 'big boned'!


----------



## Matt Haslam

Ok, next up, the strangest combination i have in my shed.

Champagne Satin Banded Buck

there is something just not right about this combination!


----------



## SarahC

you are right,it's a very unlovely shade.Is it cham.The pink eyed uglies I get are always argente,poorly coloured ones.


----------



## Matt Haslam

SarahC said:


> you are right,it's a very unlovely shade.Is it cham.The pink eyed uglies I get are always argente,poorly coloured ones.


no it is Cham. The light is terrible in the photo.


----------



## Cait

I thought this mouse was great but Dave just thought she was freaky lol


----------



## Cait

And another - a black brindle


----------



## SarahC

I can't help but be amazed by the hairless orb.I have a black brindle and to me she doesn't appear ugly although not the most striking.


----------



## Matt Haslam

That Obese hairless is definately the weirdest looking mouse i have seen!


----------



## Rosewood

Although huge, I can't help but find that Hairless ADORABLE!  The brindle is lovely too.


----------



## Cait

SarahC said:


> I can't help but be amazed by the hairless orb.


That's a good description!


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante

She looks like a tick!


----------



## WillowDragon

She a real mouse that looks like a computer mouse! LOL


----------



## Cait

Here's another one I liked but some people find creepy:


----------



## Anne

MouseBreeder said:


> And another - a black brindle


I LOVE this one!!! :love1 :love

And i could put all of my mice in this topic, but I wont, because I dont have anyone that looks good according to any standards :roll: :lol:


----------



## SarahC

SevenlevelsofDante said:


> She looks like a tick!


fantastic comparison :lol:


----------



## PPVallhunds

wow that hairless mouse WOW

ok heres my uglyest from the past, allthought i loved him


----------



## Matt Haslam

PPVallhunds said:


> wow that hairless mouse WOW
> 
> ok heres my uglyest from the past, allthought i loved him


I had a few of them years ago!

no tailset whatsoever and an indescribable colour! love it!


----------



## zoocrewmice

MouseBreeder said:


> I thought this mouse was great but Dave just thought she was freaky lol


I definitely think this is one of the cutest, not ugliest. Want!


----------



## SarahC

MouseBreeder said:


> Here's another one I liked but some people find creepy:


that one looks like a deflated balloon.


----------



## SarahC

PPVallhunds said:


> wow that hairless mouse WOW
> 
> ok heres my uglyest from the past, allthought i loved him


----------



## Cait

SarahC said:


> that one looks like a deflated balloon.


 :lol: Someone (I think you, Sarah) also commented in the past that he reminded them of chicken skin :shock:


----------



## laoshu

I cant find a adult photo of this one. The eye patches made it look freeky lol..


----------



## laoshu

pure evil lol.


----------



## SarahC

it isn't the first mouse after liposuction is it Cait.Harley street would flog a few treatments if they used those as before and after or could be the new face of weight watchers.


----------



## Cait

laoshu said:


> I cant find a adult photo of this one. The eye patches made it look freeky lol..


Secret supervillain mouse! :lol:


----------



## SarahC

laoshu said:


> pure evil lol.


----------



## laoshu

messy but I loved it


----------



## laoshu

just a mess lol


----------



## laoshu

long haired fuzzy?


----------



## laoshu

looks more like a stuffed cat toy than a real mouse


----------



## PPVallhunds

:lol:


----------



## nuedaimice

OK, this is one I got a few years ago from a breeder, she was never bred (I doubt she could have passed the babies anyway), but I'm pretty sure she takes the ugly cake.... (she did have a very short tail, but you can't see it in the photo)


----------



## PresqueVu

laoshu said:


> messy but I loved it


Oh he's lovely! I do have a soft spot for longhaired.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante

I love the Pure Evil mouse. He's got attitude face going on!


----------



## sarahsnake

am i the only one who thinks the mice on this thread are all cute?


----------



## Matt Haslam

sarahsnake said:


> am i the only one who thinks the mice on this thread are all cute?


yeah cute but ugly if you get what i mean?? ugly is good!


----------



## WoodWitch

Shiprat said:


> yeah cute but ugly


Cugly


----------



## Matt Haslam

tratallen said:


> Shiprat said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah cute but ugly
> 
> 
> 
> Cugly
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sarahsnake

i used to have a cat called Fugly


----------



## WillowDragon

sarahsnake said:


> i used to have a cat called Fugly


Thats what I call myself!


----------



## Cait

I went to a car boot sale with my dog Saffy last summer and met a girl there with a pug, who she told me was called Fugly. I laughed and so did she, then her mum asked me if I knew what it meant! Apparently she didn't know when the girl named the dog... :lol:


----------



## GypsyTails

I have a few cuglies over here, but only one wanted to pose.

Pied Champagne or RY (unsure, as I never bred her) Fuzzy Hairless. Her name is Area 51 and despite her gawd awful appearance and markings, she makes a wonderful nanny! :lol:


















Pointy-nosed, rabbit-eared, oddly-marked, red-eyed, hairless freak mouse! Haha. Ok, I'm going back under my rock now.....


----------

